# latest sightings up in maine



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I still have plenty of snow. Being in under trees, and surrounded by trees, I'll be watching this stuff melt uptil the end of May, first of June, this year. 
Sightings this week, a beautiful pileated Woodpecker. These birds are so big, so beautiful, with the eeriest call.
Also saw 2 V's of canadian geese headed north. I've also had tons of robins all winter long.
Daryl


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

spring is a comin!! yay! i've had robins all winter also, and i see all the birds collecting nest materials


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*signs of spring*

Here in lower Michigan the last of the snow piles are gone for now but one never knows. I to am seeing all the birds returning and it sure is a pleasant site, I have been watching them returning for about two weeks now and seen my first robins last week. Although many birds have returned I wait for the return of my favorite plover the killdeer, I know when they arrive it's time to cut grass again lol. 
Three days ago I was out cleaning branches on the fence row when I heard what I thought was more Canadian geese coming in and when I looked up to see what the fuse I was totally shocked, it was v after v of trumpeter swans which I have never seen returning just leaving in the fall. I know for sure now, I am going to get the shutter fixed on my old 35mm that I already have a wide angle zoom lenses for, at least I have the picture in my mind it was really something to see >Kevin


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trumpeters?!?! Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thursday morning on my way to work there was the BIGGEST Tom Turkey strutting around in the MIDDLE of the road 
It was really funny because from a distance (before I realized what it was) it looked like a large black garbage bag "floating" around in the wind in the road.
He kept opening his fantail up and strutting then lowering it - he was obviously doing the "mating dance" - But, IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*turkeys*



Msfreebird said:


> Thursday morning on my way to work there was the BIGGEST Tom Turkey strutting around in the MIDDLE of the road
> It was really funny because from a distance (before I realized what it was) it looked like a large black garbage bag "floating" around in the wind in the road.
> He kept opening his fantail up and strutting then lowering it - he was obviously doing the "mating dance" - But, IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD?


I had to laugh, the first time I seen a Tom turky in the wild I was walking a trail on state land looking for moral mushrooms when I seen it out of the corner of my eye, I froze, for a second I thought it was a black bear cub Phew it was just Tom all puffed, what a beautifull bird


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they are getting closer http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Very cool site! Thanks for sharing! In six weeks i can plant my Cannas! have seen a few small Butterflies this past weekend. YEAH! summer is coming!  Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW!! COOL!! Neat site, altgirl35!!!!

As for turkeys...we have a flock of 35 who live here. Sometimes they're all together...sometimes they're marching in a line across the field (do you know how far 35 trukeys can stretch out ???) and ... sometimes, we see singletons .... looking like Pattersonk2002's black bear cubs!! But ALWAYS we can hear them!!!


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Lucky T
It was summer yesterday! God... don't tease me.You saw butterflie's already?I've seen a few hornet's and flie's. My blue bell's are up, and my gooseberry bush has sprout's.It's this time of the year I have to remind myself,patience.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

I hear about wood pigeon's here in the United State's. Are they the same as the European wood pigeons?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You and me both brother! LOL! Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Very cool site! Thanks for sharing! In six weeks i can plant my Cannas! have seen a few small Butterflies this past weekend. *YEAH! summer is coming!*  Dave


I had my Miata out this weekend - - - TOP DOWN! - - - that's a _sure sign_ of summer coming


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Wolfwood...... LOL! LOL! LOL! Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

LUCKY T, you *DARE* to laugh at such a serious event ???


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Wolf Wood, again LOL!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I had my Miata out this weekend - - - TOP DOWN! - - - that's a _sure sign_ of summer coming


Hey - your not that far from me, and the wind chill was like.........10 today?
And I went to Walmart in Epping yesterday ---- snow squalls all the way down and back. BUT, the sun was out!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, we got out the hummingbird feeder this week and cleaned it and put it up in the gazebo, not really expecting to see any until a few weeks from now. BUT, we looked out the window this morning and there was a sweet little female drinking. Don't know if she was just passing through but it was a thrill for us and grateful we had food out for her.

Kevin, how lucky you are to have seen the trumpeteer swans. I just can't imagine how beautiful that was. We have many canadas that go back and forth over our yard in the morning and night and they make a wonderful sight. I have also been lucky enough to see crows migrating in the fall - just hundreds of them stopping to rest in our neighborhood. They are so noisy you can hardly hear yourself talk.

I would love to see a picture of the turkeys walking across the field.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, we got out the hummingbird feeder this week and cleaned it and put it up in the gazebo, not really expecting to see any until a few weeks from now. BUT, we looked out the window this morning and there was a sweet little female drinking. Don't know if she was just passing through but it was a thrill for us and grateful we had food out for her.


We plan to put ours up this week too. I just love hummers.......


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

We commonly see rufous hummers here pretty much year 'round. Usually their back color is only vaguely copper. Yesterday, a bird was at the kitchen feeder that was shiny, glowing copper! His throat color almost hurt your eyes - even his belly was a light copper (but matte). I'm guessing this is a male!  I've tried several times to get a picture, but he's always zipping off the chase away another bird.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

As a former convertible owner and motorcycle lover, I can relate!! Here's to your lovely black beauty, Wolfwood!

Don't pay LuckyT no mind, Wolfwood...LT don't know no better!!  

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> Hey - your not that far from me, and the wind chill was like.........10 today?
> And I went to Walmart in Epping yesterday ---- snow squalls all the way down and back. BUT, the sun was out!!


Hey - you were only about 3 miles from us!! Let me know the next time you're heading this way


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> As a former convertible owner and motorcycle lover, I can relate!! Here's to your lovely black beauty, Wolfwood!
> 
> Don't pay LuckyT no mind, Wolfwood...LT don't know no better!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shi! Having had a Miata for almost 10 years .... I'm pretty much used to it by now. Some folks just get all tongue tied and silly in her presence ...


btw, the bike is parked right next to the MX5


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi you guys.........Reading all your posts of Spring with the snow melting, and watching all the flocks of birds returning home north has really made me homesick. I lived in the Northeast most of my life and I really do miss the changing of seasons, all the green and bloomings of Spring. Wild Turkeys, Canadian Geese, Trumpeters.........WOW.....I sure do miss them all.


Here in Vegas.........we have just two Seasons...........mildly chilly in Winter and Super Hot tempertures of over 100 degrees for months on end. Not much green here either....desert is brown........everything is brown......all year long. Well............at least we have pigeons here.

It was sure nice reading your posts and remembering all that I am missing.

Regards


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*turkys*



Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, we got out the hummingbird feeder this week and cleaned it and put it up in the gazebo, not really expecting to see any until a few weeks from now. BUT, we looked out the window this morning and there was a sweet little female drinking. Don't know if she was just passing through but it was a thrill for us and grateful we had food out for her.
> 
> Kevin, how lucky you are to have seen the trumpeteer swans. I just can't imagine how beautiful that was. We have many canadas that go back and forth over our yard in the morning and night and they make a wonderful sight. I have also been lucky enough to see crows migrating in the fall - just hundreds of them stopping to rest in our neighborhood. They are so noisy you can hardly hear yourself talk.
> 
> I would love to see a picture of the turkeys walking across the field.


I think I have a while on 
the humming bird feeders, I will just enjoy the birds I have right now. I have seen the killdeer, cedar waxwing and the wood cock, to me this is the sure signs of spring that I wait for We had a little snow storm last week and I caught these guys walking across the road about a 1/4 mile from the house. They are in the back of my property but I can't get close enough yet. more pics to follow soon. >Kevin


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We have Turkeys all over the roads around here. Problem is they build up too much, and the poor things lose their land they need to forage on. They are really a sight to see, especially when you have to stop in the middle of the road to let them cross. I usually carry cracked corn in the car, and often stop and throw some out for them. It's funny to see them all do an about face and come running back to the shoulder of the road for their treat. Some of them get really big.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This was taken in a patients yard. Not a good shot however. It was taken through a window, on a dark rainy day. Digitals don't like the dark days.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*turkeys*



Jay3 said:


> This was taken in a patients yard. Not a good shot however. It was taken through a window, on a dark rainy day. Digitals don't like the dark days.


The picture tells the story well enough, I know what you mean about the widow thing, the one I posted was taken threw the window and you can see the dirt on it lol. I get turkeys all the time right outside the house but taking pictures threw the widow with the screens in does not work, it is impossible to sneak up on those guys to get a really good one but I will keep trying


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> The picture tells the story well enough, I know what you mean about the widow thing, the one I posted was taken threw the window and you can see the dirt on it lol. I get turkeys all the time right outside the house but taking pictures threw the widow with the screens in does not work, it is impossible to sneak up on those guys to get a really good one but I will keep trying


You'll have to put a corn feeder nearer the house, and remove the screen. LOL. Good luck!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*turkeys*



Jay3 said:


> You'll have to put a corn feeder nearer the house, and remove the screen. LOL. Good luck!


crap if I started feeding them I would have over fifty of them to feed, I used to years ago but there on there own now, I told them it's a depresion so beat it lol. I have a tree fort I built for the kids years ago and if I had the time to go back there and sit I could get so many pictures of just about every thing but black bears and elk, they are a little farther north for now I will just spend the time with my Pigeons


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The tree fort sounds like a great place to shoot photos from. Wish I had one. LOL.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*turkeys*

I know you really can't see them but if you look just above the pond, those spots are turkeys hurring along the fence row to get to there roost across the road down by the creek. I wish I would have seen them a little earlier, there was 16 in all and the last two where huge toms, when I tried to get closer they took off at high speed, I am lucky to have gotten this picture. Jay, if I did start feeding them I would go broke fast when there friends showed up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, I like the picture. I can see them. Thanks. Maybe you'll see them again when it's lighter out. LOL.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*latest*

Wow I know this is a very old thread but I enjoyed it while it was going. I wish I had the camera with me today but what I seen made me smile so I thought I might share it. 

On my way home this morning I seen a young bird cross the road and I thought it was a late hatch turkey. As usual I slowed to see because most often there are more to follow. When I stopped the truck I watched nine young total in the weeds down in the ditch, I turned the truck off and smiled as they where trying to hide when mom and dad popped up and started walking away, as it turned out it was a family of ringneck pheasant and I was very happy to see they are holding there own out here. I wish I had my camera once again. >Kevin


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very cool! Bet that was an incredible site to see so many of them!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would be just my luck. Usually have the camera with me, and now and then when you don't have it, that's when something cool like that happens. Must have been neat to see.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey! We had a 15 ft, 50 lb Lion Head Jellyfish come into the local beach the other day! Over 150 adults and kids where stung


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Ouch, ouch, ouch! I used to hate the post-storm invasion of jellyfish pieces.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Jelly fish*

I can't imagine what it would be like to get stung by a Jelly fish. If I did live on the coastal waters I don't think I would want to go swimming in the surf. Not only the many different types of jelly fish, you have to include the sharks and sting rays and OH if your on the gulf of Mexico, Balls of oil. 50# jelly fish, that is HUGE.

I have a few more picture I would like to share in this thread that are cute but for some reason I have not been able to upload any photos at all no mater how I size them so I guess that's it for today.

Looking forward to everybody's pic's >Kevin


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pattersonk2002 said:


> ...I have a few more picture I would like to share in this thread that are cute but for some reason I have not been able to upload any photos at all no mater how I size them so I guess that's it for today....


You may have maxed out your limit for photos in threads. May need to put the photos in something like Webshots http://www.webshots.com/ and just post the link.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*pictures*



TerriB said:


> You may have maxed out your limit for photos in threads. May need to put the photos in something like Webshots http://www.webshots.com/ and just post the link.


 I know of at least five sites I can upload photos to and give a link on here. It says I have room to upload 40 more picture in my album but if they are saying I have too many I will delete half of them to be able to post from here instead of having to deal with yet another site. >Kevin


----------

